# Used Press/crusher advice



## Ajmassa (Dec 18, 2017)

I found an ad on Craigslist for an older crusher and #35 basket ratchet press (12gal?) Looking for advice on wear and tear and what’s workable and what isn’t. 
It’s super cheap, and I offered 1/2 of asking price as a shot in the dark, but they accepted. ($150 for both) Here are the pics. I thought they looked fine and able to be cleaned up easily. Especially for the price. But again, this is new territory for me. Any thoughts or guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Bubba1 (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks like the crusher could use a good cleaning and the press looks in good shape maybe the wood was left outside ( ashy color ) but over all in good condition I bet your looking forward to using them, good deal enjoy.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks. But I haven’t bought em yet. And that’s what I was curious about. 
For the crusher
-should rust be a dealbreaker ?
- if it functions well is there certain paint/clear coat protection recommended?

The press
-if the staves are good but just weathered think I’m cool to just protect em with a sealer?
-ny specific flaws or wear to look for?
-batch sizes will range from 100-300lbs.


----------



## Bubba1 (Dec 18, 2017)

I would just sand and paint the crusher no special paint its just crushing grapes ( pre fermentation ) should be just fine.
For the press I would give it a cleaning the same way you would clean a barrel and spray it down with your sanitizer of choice before pressing as far as wear if the ratchet on top doesn't bind at all and the pawels are ok give it a go.


----------



## pgentile (Dec 18, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I found an ad on Craigslist for an older crusher and #35 basket ratchet press (12gal?) Looking for advice on wear and tear and what’s workable and what isn’t.
> It’s super cheap, and I offered 1/2 of asking price as a shot in the dark, but they accepted. ($150 for both) Here are the pics. I thought they looked fine and able to be cleaned up easily. Especially for the price. But again, this is new territory for me. Any thoughts or guidance is appreciated. View attachment 45400
> 
> View attachment 45399



I had been following those on craigslist for a number of weeks, surprised they are still available. I was going to pursue them back in october, but house projects got in the way, and harvest was over. There was a second newer crusher being offered with them originally. Little TLC and hey will be like new. Good luck. If you don't buy then and they are still around in january I might have to pull the trigger.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 18, 2017)

pgentile said:


> I had been following those on craigslist for a number of weeks, surprised they are still available. I was going to pursue them back in october, but house projects got in the way, and harvest was over. There was a second newer crusher being offered with them originally. Little TLC and hey will be like new. Good luck. If you don't buy then and they are still around in january I might have to pull the trigger.



Yeah I saw that as well. I didn’t want to get greedy with my lowball offer combining 2 different ads. Plus I like the curvy bar above the rollers that the newer one didn’t have. Never thought he’d accept, just wanted to give him a bite and something to think about in case they sat.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 18, 2017)

Press looks pretty nice. A little power washing and some EZ DO will have it looking great. Were it me (and of course, it isn't), I'd clean up the crusher and re-sell, using the proceeds to go toward a crusher-destemmer. Just one man's opinion, of course.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 19, 2017)

Agree with the others. The press looks to be in great shape and the crusher looks to be intact and just needs to be cleaned and/or painted. You could scrub it and use it without painting too. This is a good deal just for the press alone!

It sound like your are thinking of backing out of the sale. You made an offer and they accepted it. If it were me I'd be pretty ticked off if the buyer said no to their own offer.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 19, 2017)

I would break down the crusher (it does not look like a destemmer), scour and paint each component, then reassemble.

I would also break down the press, scour and paint all metal surfaces, then replace the wood. 

at $150, not bad.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 19, 2017)

JohnT said:


> I would break down the crusher (it does not look like a destemmer), scour and paint each component, then reassemble.
> 
> I would also break down the press, scour and paint all metal surfaces, then replace the wood.
> 
> at $150, not bad.



That was almost my plan, but I hadn’t thought that far ahead. And exactly why I was asking. 
I definitely planned to do them up proper. But hadn’t put too much thought into “how” just yet. And just as BoatBoy Jim said, these should be great and serve well until if I ever wanted to upgrade to also deal with those nuisance stems!
—-I never thought to replace the staves. That’s probably something I could do in the future to really make it shine. Definitely “good bones” as they say. And I dug the fact that it’s a legit looking ratchet and not a “threaded turning pressure” type. 
I’ve used a couple diff crushers so I knew what I wanted. And those “gear style” rollers worked better than other spikey ones as they leave no gaps for berries to make it through whole. I’m very happy about it. Ill be meeting up with the seller on Friday I think.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 19, 2017)

GreginND said:


> Agree with the others. The press looks to be in great shape and the crusher looks to be intact and just needs to be cleaned and/or painted. You could scrub it and use it without painting too. This is a good deal just for the press alone!
> 
> It sound like your are thinking of backing out of the sale. You made an offer and they accepted it. If it were me I'd be pretty ticked off ff the buyer said no to their own offer.



No not at all. I’ve actually been texting with the seller this morning talking all things winemaking. And your correct about the press price. Was $150 and $80. So Essentially the crusher for free. 
They were just a little older looking and I wanted to make sure and really don’t have anyone to turn to for advice aside from the forum. I was caught off guard when he accepted. And before I make the drive I figured to seek out some guidance. Thought there might have been something I was unaware of. Like “weathered wood staves can hurt this” or “rust can hurt that ”. 
And thanks for the EZ DO tip Boatboy. I knew there was a preferred butcher block sealer but forgot which.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 19, 2017)

Sorry @pgentile , just too good a deal to pass up. (Just noticed I still don’t know your first name!) just so you know the seller upgraded to c/ds and hydro press. Items on sale been sitting 3yrs. Crusher was barely used. Held onto them as back ups but now just wants to give em a good home(more concerned with helping out fellow winemakers than making a buck) 
You know at his asking price it won’t sit long, and obviously the man is willing to negotiate. 


there’s another ad I found which is also a great deal. A whole slew of equipment. Just too much for my needs and selling as a set. Demi’s , carboys, press, big ferment tub, manual crusher. $500. I’m sure you’ve already seen it but here it is anyway. 
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/for/d/wine-making-equipt/6414986551.html


----------



## pgentile (Dec 19, 2017)

No worries, the right deal will happen when I'm ready. Not clear on what you bought from the first ad? everything? Some things?

I saw the other ad as well. I would like the whole lot, but too many carboys and demijohns (never thought I would say that) for my micro basement winery.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 19, 2017)

The 2 manuel crushers (old and newer) and basket press were all independent ads. I agreed to buy the press and older green/white one. I was just letting you know that the nicer newer red crusher he’s still selling. And negotiable even at the already modest price. That’s all.


----------



## pgentile (Dec 19, 2017)

Cool, thanks for the info, price is very intriguing.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 23, 2017)

Well pgentile, you may have lucked out slightly. 
I met up with the seller last night. Great guy. He took me into his home and showed me all his new equipment and setup and whatnot. We ended up talking shop for over an hour. VC tanks, Full size Hungarian barrels, vinmetrica, essentially everything I could ever think to put on my WineMaking wish list. (Even had those Lafitte personalized corks I see discussed) My eyes were big.
In his garage he already had the press and the newer crusher pulled out- not concerned with the agreed terms. He said “but if you want the older one too just take it. I’d rather see her get put to good use”. 
So I am now the proud owner of a #35 ratchet basket press and not 1 but 2 crushers. for a price i almost feel guilty about. Obviously I do not need 2 crushers. I’ll be using the newer one. The other needs a good cleaning. Refurbished it could shine. The curved rotating bar is a nice feature too. @pgentile , it’s yours if you want it. Just say the word. 
I could hook it up proper and re-sell, but might be a long time before I got to it. Plus I’d rather pay it forward. For, I’m a believer in Karma.


----------



## pgentile (Dec 24, 2017)

Dude, so cool to see you got all that stuff. Sounds like an interesting meet-up too. He should be re-assured this all went to a good home. And yes I'm highly interested in that crusher. I will be happy to pay what you think is fair value. Thank you


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 24, 2017)

No $. But How bout a bottle or 2 of some of that Gentile wine? Lol. We’ll talk. Got a few months until spring.


----------



## pgentile (Dec 24, 2017)

Well then it's a deal I can't pass up. Can't thank you enough. Have a good Christmas. And don't forget outside of this deal we are swapping a bottle each of our spring 2017 cabs.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 6, 2018)

Amazing what you can find in IKEA parking lots. Met up with Mr @Ajmassa5983 this evening and low and behold the crusher below is in my possession. I want to use it in four weeks, now do I sanitize and use or restore? Once I give it a good inspection i'll figure out which. He also gave me a bottle of a 2016 Bravado. Despite the glass in the photo the Bravado will go in the cellar until I can give him an equivalent bottle of red. I did give him a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc and a bottle of oaked dry cherry wine though. Thank you again Andrew.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 7, 2018)

Quick and dirty, like any good parking lot deal. Glad to finally have met you. 
Even though that crusher looks like it had some hard miles- it does seem to be good quality. Made in Italy- sturdy - and functions as it should. If mine I would clean and sanitize to use and do a proper refurbishing when time allowed. 
It seems like majority of crusher owners do not have the crusher/destemmer. What’s the consensus - remove stems before crush when sorting— or remove from must? So far I’ve done both and dislike both ways equally.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 7, 2018)

Likewise. 

Checked out the crusher today more thoroughly, it's in very good working order, just has seen some good hard use. I'm not worried about the destemming aspect it's easy to pull stems from the must My experience has been it's more work destemming up front. I have a crusher and a #25 press I'm ready for this SA and Chilean season. No more 2 x 4. 

After this year's Chilean crush, I'll probably take it apart and strip it or maybe get it sandblasted. In the meantime, exactly, i'll clean it good, sanitize it and crush away.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 8, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> .What’s the consensus - remove stems before crush when sorting— or remove from must? So far I’ve done both and dislike both ways equally.



If it is not a destemmer, then I would suggest that you crush the grapes, then immediately run the must through chicken wire to catch/separate the stems. You do want tot minimize the amount of exposure that the grapes have with the stems as this would add (IMHO) a nasty type of tannins.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 8, 2018)

JohnT said:


> If it is not a destemmer, then I would suggest that you crush the grapes, then immediately run the must through chicken wire to catch/separate the stems. You do want tot minimize the amount of exposure that the grapes have with the stems as this would add (IMHO) a nasty type of tannins.



That's a good idea and easy. Although I've done a few batches where i crushed whole clusters with a 2x4 and then pulled stems out over the 2-3 days with no ill effects. But why take the chance.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 8, 2018)

JohnT said:


> If it is not a destemmer, then I would suggest that you crush the grapes, then immediately run the must through chicken wire to catch/separate the stems. You do want tot minimize the amount of exposure that the grapes have with the stems as this would add (IMHO) a nasty type of tannins.



Chicken wire huh? Similar to that bottom of milkcrate method. So now the gears are in motion to make this more of a one step process. 
Obviously actually doing it will allow me find an ideal method - nothing beats trial and error. But Thinking of covering the receiving vessel opening with wire- and after cranking through a normal hopper load a pile of stems and skins will be resting on top. Then do the needed ‘cheesegrader shimmy’ before loading up the hopper again. 
I am dead set on finding a good system for this.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 8, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Chicken wire huh? Similar to that bottom of milkcrate method. So now the gears are in motion to make this more of a one step process.
> Obviously actually doing it will allow me find an ideal method - nothing beats trial and error. But Thinking of covering the receiving vessel opening with wire- and after cranking through a normal hopper load a pile of stems and skins will be resting on top. Then do the needed ‘cheesegrader shimmy’ before loading up the hopper again.
> I am dead set on finding a good system for this.





JohnT said:


> If it is not a destemmer, then I would suggest that you crush the grapes, then immediately run the must through chicken wire to catch/separate the stems. You do want tot minimize the amount of exposure that the grapes have with the stems as this would add (IMHO) a nasty type of tannins.



I thought it was a clever idea as well.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 9, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I thought it was a clever idea as well.


A milk crate? HMMMM. I had never thought of that. Much better than wire I think.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 9, 2018)

Milk crate or chicken wire, both will work, it would depend on your setup. I have both.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 9, 2018)

I am thinking that you could mount a milk crate on some "runners" and have it suspended over a bin.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 9, 2018)

I guess it all depends on how you prop your crusher above and what your using to receive the must. But I love this general idea. Still finding my way with all this. In sept I crushed into 5gal pails. Picked out stems by hand. Then repeated to get what I missed. Took forever. 
But I could build something like this - with 2x4s or 2x6’s on edge acting as a ledge for the piled up grapes- and also be able to rest the crusher directly on top of it.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 9, 2018)

That's what i need to make. Right size it to fit right on top of the brute and then the crusher would rest on it. Perfect. i have everything in my basement to make that.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 9, 2018)

Or a double wide milkcrate might work too. I’m thinking one passing would at least get 80-90% of the stems. 
Now to take it further- hoping my sawhorses are tall enough- if not I’ll build em up and have crusher on that. And have receiving vessel with chicken wire box on top with a dolly underneath. 
Crush a load- slide out brute- do the ‘cheesgrader shimmy’- slide it back under and continue on. Since removing crusher after every load last fall was also a pain.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 9, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Or a double wide milkcrate might work too.


 Doing this in my basement, it's less than 7', I'm concerned about the height above the brute using a milk crate and then the crusher above that. But in most other cases the double crate would work.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 15, 2018)

As a 1st time press owner I was looking into lining the basket with mesh. —a few slat sizes are at least 3/8” 
But a threaded rod running up through the center makes it somewhat challenging. I read a technique using a 4’x4’ square and folded in a very specific way. The basket is for #35
But I also use a metal screen strainer over the receiving bucket. Think that would be good enough or is lining the basket the go-to move nowadays for a cleaner easier job?


----------



## pgentile (Mar 15, 2018)

Some of the smaller presses, new, come with a mess bag that has a small slot/opening in the bottom for the threaded rod. Which would lead me to believe you can cut a small slot in the bottom of any mesh bag that fits your press. When I pressed the pineapple wine I made two months back the mess bag stays in place, the weight of the pressure keeps the bag from moving or anything getting under the bag slot. I have no other experience of course, but i think the bag makes cleanup easier.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> As a 1st time press owner I was looking into lining the basket with mesh. —a few slat sizes are at least 3/8”



The first time I pressed, I cut a small hole in the bottom of a 5gal paint sprayer bag and put that into the basket. It failed miserably, as it got clogged up almost immediately. I'd say don't waste your time/money. Remember, you're going to rack a day or two after pressing. Except for the fine stuff, anything that gets through the press will be removed at that time.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 16, 2018)

I tend to agree with Jim, having tried using bags with different sized mesh, and spending way more time than necessary in the process. In the end, just ended up pressing in the wood basket and letting the juice run through a pair of mesh strainers on its way to the vessel. When the top screen starts getting clogged, pull it out, clean and replace under the other.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 16, 2018)

Johnd said:


> I tend to agree with Jim, having tried using bags with different sized mesh, and spending way more time than necessary in the process. In the end, just ended up pressing in the wood basket and letting the juice run through a pair of mesh strainers on its way to the vessel. When the top screen starts getting clogged, pull it out, clean and replace under the other.



Yes! A pair of strainers! This just jogged my memory. I ran into this issue in September. With 2 strainers I was swapping out to clean throughout. With all the other adjusting during the process there were many times I had nothing there. (Water access hogged by bladder press forced unclogging in different area.) But by the end I had them doubled up then cleaning the top one then placing under— All that clogging and cleaning in spite of also using the fine nylon bag supplied with the bladder press I rented. 
I imagine going bareback in the basket will require unclogging at a much quicker pace. And even with the using the press bag which was made for it there was still fumbling and time wasted adjusting and folding during the pressing. 
Note- I ran 100%’through the press. Free run took forever. Going to pump out as much free run as I can beforehand this time. Cleanup in the dark was not fun. This is one of those things that takes a few time to really find what works best for you I think.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 16, 2018)

When you look at pics online of baskets lined with mesh all neatly folded over the top makes it look so clean and deceivingly easy. 
It’s funny tho when reaserching this “to mesh or not to mesh” aspect I’ve found seemingly respectable home winemakers very adamantly pro-mesh as well as anti mesh. So insight from all sides of the fence is much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 16, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Yes! A pair of strainers! This just jogged my memory. I ran into this issue in September. With 2 strainers I was swapping out to clean throughout. With all the other adjusting during the process there were many times I had nothing there. (Water access hogged by bladder press forced unclogging in different area.) But by the end I had them doubled up then cleaning the top one then placing under— All that clogging and cleaning in spite of also using the fine nylon bag supplied with the bladder press I rented.
> I imagine going bareback in the basket will require unclogging at a much quicker pace. And even with the using the press bag which was made for it there was still fumbling and time wasted adjusting and folding during the pressing.
> Note- I ran 100%’through the press. Free run took forever. Going to pump out as much free run as I can beforehand this time. Cleanup in the dark was not fun. This is one of those things that takes a few time to really find what works best for you I think.



Pumping the free run should help a ton. I would think the strainers would work then.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 16, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Pumping the free run should help a ton. I would think the strainers would work then.



Didn't mention that, but yes, I always pump the free run out first, so all that's really left to press are the sludgy skins and seeds. By the time the remains in the fermenter are scooped and loaded into the press basket, the balance of the free run drains off pretty well. My practice, before starting to apply pressing force, is to wrap the press basket with saran wrap, which contains all of the little squirting wine streams that may develop as the pressure increases. Keeping up with cleaning the strainers is not hard at all, and makes a pretty clean press run wine.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 16, 2018)

I was all set to pump the free run. When I put 100% through press it was a calculated decision. I wanted to air it out as much as possible since the ferment took on a high octane odor at the end. 
Again thank you for the tips.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 27, 2018)

@ajmass5983, I have cleaned up the crusher and everything is ready to go, just waiting on grapes. 

Wanted to thank you once again. I have two bottles reserved with your name on them. Both all grape batches one is the 2016 SA Cab and my 2016 South Philly Bordeaux. Both are thanks for the crusher and Bravado. I will deliver when ever we can work out a time.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 27, 2018)

pgentile said:


> @ajmass5983, I have cleaned up the crusher and everything is ready to go, just waiting on grapes.
> 
> Wanted to thank you once again. I have two bottles reserved with your name on them. Both all grape batches one is the 2016 SA Cab and my 2016 South Philly Bordeaux. Both are thanks for the crusher and Bravado. I will deliver when ever we can work out a time.View attachment 47625



AJ, in the true sense of the phrase, I believe those bottles have your name on them.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 27, 2018)

Lol. Certainly does Fred. Well when you eventually refurbish I’d love to see the pics. 
I dig your label system too. I wanna start printing my own since it’s a chore ordering for each batch. Tho I did play around on StoneyCreek website for the next in line to bottle. (Their default text had a self-mockery type of thing so I kept the theme)


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 27, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Lol. Certainly does Fred. Well when you eventually refurbish I’d love to see the pics.
> I dig your label system too. I wanna start printing my own since it’s a chore ordering for each batch. Tho I did play around on StoneyCreek website for the next in line to bottle. (Their default text had a self-mockery type of thing so I kept the theme)
> View attachment 47627



Great name for your winery


----------



## pgentile (Mar 27, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Great name for your winery


Agreed


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 27, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Great name for your winery



“Winery”! Lol. Aka ‘basement’. Just picked one of the wine terms my family has always used. Easy choice over Massa Wine, Massa Red, D*** Red or simply ‘Homemade’ <—- any homemade pasta, ravioli, bread or gravy would always be specified. For the wine “homemade” changed from an adjective to a noun.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 27, 2018)

pgentile said:


> I have two bottles reserved with your name on them. Both all grape batches one is the 2016 SA Cab and my 2016 South Philly Bordeaux.





South Philly Bordeaux? - is that Procacci Bros 2016 grapes ? I procrastinated getting my juice that year and missed out- then searching for juice lead to my 1st kit and ultimately this forum. 
This may be blasphemous around these parts- but I’m not sure I want get my grapes from them this fall. Feels wrong to get specific and put em on blast, though I will say I wasn’t thrilled that we got our grapes like 3 weeks before EVERYONE else- and I believe Pia/Regina sacrificed proper harvest levels do get a jump on the market. Just a theory. And I do love how detailed and transparent the ‘other guy’ is on his grapes with many options. I don’t know. I feel guilty for even thinking this way sorta.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 27, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> South Philly Bordeaux? - is that Procacci Bros 2016 grapes ? I procrastinated getting my juice that year and missed out- then searching for juice lead to my 1st kit and ultimately this forum.
> This may be blasphemous around these parts- but I’m not sure I want get my grapes from them this fall. Feels wrong to get specific and put em on blast, though I will say I wasn’t thrilled that we got our grapes like 3 weeks before EVERYONE else- and I believe Pia/Regina sacrificed proper harvest levels do get a jump on the market. Just a theory. And I do love how detailed and transparent the ‘other guy’ is on his grapes with many options. I don’t know. I feel guilty for even thinking this way sorta.


The Bordeaux was from Procacci bros grapes. 

Hey I feel exactly the same way about it. I find many gray areas with Procacci. Gino's is much more up front about sources and has more sources. Either Procacci is getting grapes early or other suppliers are getting them later. Not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing. Maybe he's has a good connection and gets a jump on everyone else. All of the all grape wines I have made from Procacci have been good. My 2016 zin is very good and the 2017 seems to be following in it's footsteps. So is the South Philly Bordeaux. That being said all of my all grape wines from Gino's have been good as well, except the Malbec with low pH. It turned out drinkable but not great. 

At this point I feel the juice buckets from both sources are pre-inoculated with yeast despite what they say. I have had buckets from both sources hissing away if not purchased on early arrival. After pressing my all grape batches I got Regina buckets three weeks in a row. First week, 1.090 no activity, second week 1.080 showing activity, third week 1.070 showing activity. And when buckets showing activity there are no off odors.

But one other thing for me in the fall is, Procacci is 10 min away, Gino's 45-60 min.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 27, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Is there anything else we need to know about your label order?



Yeah. I always capitalized the "N" in Northeast Philly.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 28, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah. I always capitalized the "N" in Northeast Philly.


Shouldn't that be Greater Northeast Philly?


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 28, 2018)

Technically both correct. Main concern was fitting the “east”. Makes quite a difference. 
To get back on track I did have actual press questions. I want to treat the staves- quick and cheap for now. cutting board treatments offer oil, conditioner, or wax. All similarly priced. Don’t know which. (Will hit up PIwines for paint and epoxys when refurbishing)
Also, for lubricant and maintenance the info is overwhelming. Need for Greasing the actual ratchet, lubing the threads for in-use, and a lube for bare metal threads in storage. I read petroGel, silicon spray, FS grease, Crisco (ty @Johny99), FS wax etc... does it make a difference ? And would any of those products work for both ratchet and threads? Lubing threads for storage crucial?


----------



## stickman (Mar 28, 2018)

For lube I'm using Haynes Lubri-Film, it's really just what I use around the house for general food safe lube. I use it on the threads as the grapes may contact this area. My ratchet pawls sometimes skip if they are not lubricated, I think almost any light mineral oil lube will do as long as you use it sparingly. Many non food safe lubes have an almost perfume like odor which I wouldn't recommend. I wouldn't use Crisco or vegetable based oils as they eventually oxidize, smell stale, and become sticky. As far as treating the wood, I would be cautious as anything like oil and wax will affect future coating performance; if you use one of those products you may have to stay with it.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 28, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B5ECU3O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 28, 2018)

pgentile said:


> Shouldn't that be Greater Northeast Philly?



Actually, just "the Great Northeast." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northeast_Philadelphia


----------



## Johnd (Mar 28, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Technically both correct. Main concern was fitting the “east”. Makes quite a difference.
> To get back on track I did have actual press questions. I want to treat the staves- quick and cheap for now. cutting board treatments offer oil, conditioner, or wax. All similarly priced. Don’t know which. (Will hit up PIwines for paint and epoxys when refurbishing)
> Also, for lubricant and maintenance the info is overwhelming. Need for Greasing the actual ratchet, lubing the threads for in-use, and a lube for bare metal threads in storage. I read petroGel, silicon spray, FS grease, Crisco (ty @Johny99), FS wax etc... does it make a difference ? And would any of those products work for both ratchet and threads? Lubing threads for storage crucial?



AJ,

Here's a link to the lube I use on the moving parts of my press: https://pleasanthillgrain.com/petrol-gel-white-nsf-food-grade-lubricant-grease
and here's the link to the wood sealer i use on the wooden basket parts: https://pleasanthillgrain.com/ez-do-food-safe-wood-coating

The wood sealer is easy to use, just wipe it on, let it dry 24 hours and use it. I opted for a second coat when sealing my basket, years later it doesn't have purple spot on it anywhere.............


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 28, 2018)

Johnd said:


> AJ,
> 
> Here's a link to the lube I use on the moving parts of my press: https://pleasanthillgrain.com/petrol-gel-white-nsf-food-grade-lubricant-grease
> and here's the link to the wood sealer i use on the wooden basket parts: https://pleasanthillgrain.com/ez-do-food-safe-wood-coating
> ...



AJ, glad you brought it up, I would have never thought about it.

John, thanks for the product info.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 28, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> Actually, just "the Great Northeast." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northeast_Philadelphia



I stand corrected


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 28, 2018)

stickman said:


> For lube I'm using Haynes Lubri-Film....think almost any light mineral oil lube will do.....As far as treating the wood, I would be cautious as anything like oil and wax will affect future coating performance; if you use one of those products you may have to stay with it.


 Thanks for the suggestion. So, Lubri-film on threads, and to be clear, “any light mineral oil“ for ratchet—Is that ‘instead of’ lubrifuilm, or ‘as well as’? I assume you use the lubriFilm on all moving parts- like the PetroGel. I just don’t want to jack up my ratchet by putting the wrong stuff on it. There’s a hella lot of a heavy duty looking lube on it now as every part is moving. Currently it glides perfectly . The ratchet lube is my main concern. 
Hoping just 2 seasons pass before I get to restore. I’ll be sanding or replacing staves and new fasteners, so not worried about future treating. 
I was looking at inexpensive cutting board products- same as @pgentile’s link just to
hold me over until then. Saw the oil, wax, and combo (conditioner). 
And @Johnd, thanks for sharing those links. Very helpful. Plan on either EZ-do or another product “BarrelGuard” (mildewcide). Probably very similar just like petroGel and LubriFilm. 
I also read older posts talking about spray silicon lube on the threads for storage and others said they used for actually pressing too. It seems like mine definitely has some sort of protective coating on the threads where it’s bare metal. It was well cared for and would like that to continue. 
Looked into so many damn products today. 
Here’s a shot of the ratchet and essentially everything is lubricated.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 28, 2018)

I was/am hesitant to suggest anything, given all the exacting advice you have gotten already, but I just used plain ol' plumber's grease from the Despot. If it is good enough for my drinking water (any taint in which I cannot detect), I figgered it was good enough for my press.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 28, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> I was/am hesitant to suggest anything, given all the exacting advice you have gotten already, but I just used plain ol' plumber's grease from the Despot. If it is good enough for my drinking water (any taint in which I cannot detect), I figgered it was good enough for my press.



I hear ya. And I’m not the most anal in terms of “by the book”
But Like to learn me enough to confidently make my own calls. 
And a steel basket with screw crank press wouldn’t concern me at all either. But a used wood press with a labyrinthine ratchet is new territory for me.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 28, 2018)

My bet is in Italy and spain they use olive oil and then dip pieces of bread while they are pressing....


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 28, 2018)

pgentile said:


> Shouldn't that be Greater Northeast Philly?





sour_grapes said:


> Actually, just "the Great Northeast."


 I’m claiming jurisdiction on this one and will adjudicate for both of yous Pauls from Philly—since S. Philly is its own little world and Sour’s been out the ‘hood for decades. 
Eff Wki! Executive decision. They’re both used and 100% interchangeable. And lest we forget the “far” NE as well. More newscaster terms than anything- and they say all 3. “Greater” being the most common I think. 
We will however feel compelled to enlighten someone when “lower” northeast is omitted incorrectly. Ya know the deal. And always low’ER’. ....My verdict is final. (Sour feel free to cite this post as your reference instead of Wiki in any future disputes)


----------



## pgentile (Mar 28, 2018)

It's all good... Names and boundaries are fluid here. Remember East River Drive is Kelly drive and Delaware ave is Columbus blvd. My neighborhood is Graduate Hospital, Naval Square, South of South, Fitler square, Devil's Pocket, etc , etc


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 28, 2018)

I acknowledge that my perspective is dated, and I agree that Wiki is not authoritative. But I contemn your peremptory claim to jurisdiction!


----------



## pgentile (Mar 29, 2018)

While your contemn is appreciated I second Ajmassa5983's claim to jurisdiction on the subject which makes it a quorum. But then again I did rack a tempranillo and tasted and don't know what I'm talking about tonight.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 29, 2018)

Sorry. Seeing “I stand corrected” said to Mr Grapes yet another time just grinds my gears. Lol. Jumped at a rare opportunity. Like a jail movie and picking a fight with toughest guy in the yard. 
But he’s a tough sonofabitch and quick to end the child’s play, usually leaving ya googling definitions of words you’ve never seen before.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 29, 2018)

Try "arrogate." (Assuming you've seen my "like" of your last post.)


----------

